# Moss ID please



## Ryant1110 (Feb 10, 2012)

I found this moss attached to a shaded part of a tree in south florida. It caught my eye because of its striking similarities to java moss. I took this piece home with me and let it float in a small cup of water just to get it moist. I was hoping the following questions could be answered.

1) What is it?

2) Is it possible to grow submerged?

Any additional info is appreciated.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Not sure what species but if it was growing on a tree then it will die under water.


----------



## Ryant1110 (Feb 10, 2012)

Just a bump hoping for more infomation


----------



## DerekFF (Nov 21, 2011)

That doesn't look anything like java moss lol. Maybe fissidens as there are multiple species of fissidens.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

To me it doesn't look like a Fissidens either. Fissidens species have the leaves strongly arranged in one plane, like a feather. In this moss the leaves sit around the stem.
There's a lot of moss species roughly looking like this. No chance of ID without microscopic examination and literature about the mosses of the region.
I agree that mosses occurring in or around waters or swamps are more likely suitable for tanks, but there are examples of aquarium moss species occurring in the nature also terrestrial, as Taxiphyllum alternans or Vesicularia dubyana, so I mean it's worth a try.
Growing in S-Florida in virtually tropical climate it could make a good moss for terrariums.


----------

